# Scared of cannula change



## Dani L (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi everyone. I am new to the pump and i am scared of needles. I was doing ok changing my cannula (15mins to pluck up the courage) but last week I hit a nerve or something and it was very painful and now I can't bare doing it. My nurse surgested sitting with my mum ..... Which didn't help. It's taking me hours!!
Does anyone have any tips to helping me change my cannula? I know it's all in my head but I'm going to have to go back on my pens if I can't site change 
Thanks Danielle


----------



## LorraineP (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi Danielle, it depends on where you insert the cannula. I was advised to avoid the area around the belly button as it's more sensitive. I like to use the far right and far left of my stomach area where there's less erm...padding, even going round to the side. In six months I haven't had a painful cannula insertion in those areas. In fact, it's so painless I'm not sure it's gone in sometimes.  Always make sure you remove the plastic covering from the needle too just before insertion. I haven't done it but I've heard of people forgetting to remove it and that can hurt.  I religiously check that there's a tiny blue bit of plastic sitting on the table top before I press the plunger. Good luck and I hope you get it sorted!


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi Dan. I always change the gadget after I have been in shower or bath. Skin is like a babies behind & soft . Good luck


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 28, 2017)

I wonder if you could try some of that cream (emla?) that numbs the area.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 29, 2017)

Welcome.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 29, 2017)

Dani L said:


> Hi everyone. I am new to the pump and i am scared of needles. I was doing ok changing my cannula (15mins to pluck up the courage) but last week I hit a nerve or something and it was very painful and now I can't bare doing it. My nurse surgested sitting with my mum ..... Which didn't help. It's taking me hours!!
> Does anyone have any tips to helping me change my cannula? I know it's all in my head but I'm going to have to go back on my pens if I can't site change
> Thanks Danielle


Hi Dani,
no idea what pump you have, but am assuming you are using the automatic inserters for your cannulas. If this is the case then perhaps try a manual insertion cannula. This way you control the insertion speed not the inserter device.

If you have an Animas Vibe then ask your DSN if you can try the Cleo90 sets from advanced therapeutics. These cannulas are self contained  but no loud clicks and you control the insertion speed.


----------



## Redkite (Jan 29, 2017)

Try emla cream (anaesthetic cream) - not sure if you can buy it over the counter, we get it on prescription.  Put the cream on your site, cover with a tegaderm dressing or similar, wait 30 mins, then wipe off cream.  Then when you insert the cannula you won't feel it even if you do hit a nerve.


----------



## Ginny03 (Jan 29, 2017)

I find sitting with someone else just increases the pressure - works for some but not others! Stretching/bracing you skin can help. I sympathise with your problem - I have a real phobia about needles and my stomach - fine in legs/arms but not there!


----------



## Dani L (Jan 30, 2017)

Thank you all for your help. I am on the accuchek insight with an inserter. 
Thanks lorrainep I did the fattier bit of my belly after reading your posted and it didn't hurt. 
I will find out about elma. If I can get over this fear the pump will be so worth it 
Thanks again


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi Dani

When I was injecting I was advised to rub an ice cube over the injection site if I thought it was painful.  Would that work with the cannula insertion.  As you say if you can sort this out having the pump will be very useful.

I know that since pumping I now get very rare bruises.  When I was injecting I just expected bruises to be dotted over my legs and yummy.  Now it is a surprise.


----------

